# 30 seconds



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I'm probably not supposed to do this but, I am anyways.

For all of you that are women or love women, please take moment-

It only takes thirty seconds...
http://health.yahoo.com/

October is Breast Cancer Awareness month....by clicking on the
link above and then clicking on the "Pink Ribbon," Yahoo.com will donate

$1.00 to the Komen Breast Cancer Fund.

Kome has done so much for women out there--they are definitely worthy of support.

Nicko, if you need to delete this, I understand. But, I do not work for Yahoo or the Komen Foundation.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Thank you Lynn!!!
Everybody, run don't walk to click on the pink ribbon!
I have had two lumps removed, they were nothing thank heavens! But I know many women who have had much more removed and for no good reason. ( I don't consider cancer a good reason for much. That's why we need support to cure and care.)
Chefs, men and women, give your time to help others, it pays you back with the lives you touch.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks Lynn!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you Lynn,

25 years ago my mother had her breast and limpnodes removed. She servied and spent 15 years supporting other woman with breast cancer. I remember the impact it had on our family.This is the best posting I have seen yet


----------



## chef mark hayes (Aug 21, 2000)

Hey, Good news! 

Yahoo was going to donate up to $5,000, but they increased it to $10,000!

Very Good Cause!

C'mon all you GUYS, Click the ribbon for the women in your lives!


------------------
M.W.H.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks Lynne!


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Thank you Lynne. I sent it off to a bunch of folks.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks so much for posting this link Lynn. A little over ten years ago I lost my mother to cancer. Two years after my mother's death, my father remarried and the woman he married had breast cancer. Thankfully everything is fine and my Dad and his new wife are fine.

I think that it is great that you posted this link Lynne. Really appreciate it.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Lynne, Are limited to one time? or can we click the ribbon more than once?
Thanks again for the post
Brad


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

From what I understand you click away once a day (but to be honest I don't know where I think I know that from...) But it doesn't hurt to go for it--

Thank you all for acting and passing it on.

Nicko, I'm glad your Dad's new wife is doing well. Knowledge is power!

Best wishes


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I admire you for what you are doing, lynne. I will pass it on.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 10-26-2000).]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just wanted to move this post back to the top of the page for anyone who might have missed it


----------

